# Lanse Brown



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

he passed away this weekend
whether you loved him or hated him --no denying his accomplishments
to the sport
Rest well my friend


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Lanse was one of the originals... Equal parts charachter and gentleman. He would say exactly what was on his mind. 
If he ever ran a trial that you judged, you would receive a thank you card in the mail regardless of how he and his dog performed. I always found that to be pretty classy. Rest in peace Lanse.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I met Lanse at my first field trial. Very welcoming and friendly. Saw him almost a year later and he remembered me and asked about my wife by name. Lanse always offered me advice about what he saw in a test and how he planned to run it. A truly extraordinary person and friend. Rest in peace.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Lanse truly loved this sport and gave it 100%. He will be missed. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DianeL (May 4, 2004)

I trained with Lanse in AL. He was generous and welcoming. Gave so much time to helping me with my dog and was so great with his dogs. Loved his stories. I am thankful for being able to train with what I consider one of the best amateurs. He will be missed.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

First man I ever met at a field trial, he learned that I was a grading contractor and could build my own ponds and said I would fit well into the sport! He was also very nice to my wife and family thru the years! Yes he had a rough side but not enough can be said for sweet side of Lanse that most never ever got to see! Rest well my friend, you made it to the tenth!
Chad Baker


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn. Lanse was a real character. Never forget our first meeting, and how supportive he was of this newbie at his first derby. He'll be missed.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this. I never met Lanse, but heard great stories about him form several people who had. He was very generous in sharing his property in AL to others training dogs. I was able to visit his beautiful property here in Alabama and run some dogs. Wish I had met him.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

What a nice man he was. And he'd remember your name and your dogs from the first time he met you. always a kind word. Its a great loss. I always loved seeing him at those Montana trials.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mike, I was in the love him category, although I can't say I was big on some of his hissy fits, but then that was just Lanse. It is going to be so hard to go back to the cattle ranch without him. 
Would you please let us know if any memorial services are planned? 
Thank you and God Bless You.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear Lanse has passed away. He was an interesting guy and I learned much about the sport in the limited time I spent with him.
God speed Lanse Brown.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

RIP Lanse Condolences to family and friends


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

RIP Lanse. He was generous with his encouragement. Last year he coached me from the sidelines at the AM and when we went out on the poison bird he said I did all I could. I'll remember him as that kind of person.

Jeff


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear of Lanse passing on, he was an original for sure. Got my first (and probably only) compliment as a handler from him and thought he knew a thing or two. 

RIP Lanse.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very sorry to learn of Lanse's passing. I got off a plane and received a text advising of his passing. 

I got got a bagel and a drink and sat down to catch up on some things while waiting to board a connection. 

An an older man sat down across from me. He was a field Trialer from Montana (springer man). He was on his way to Mexico to help guide some dove hunts. 

He he told me several messages that I needed to hear. I appreciate this "coincidence" very much. 

Lanse. Thank you for having god send me his message. If you can make it there, there's hope for all of us!

I have Lanse's thank you card on display. 

Like Many of us, my life has been enriched by knowing Lanse.


----------



## OTIS SANDERS (Apr 21, 2015)

He had a full life filled with many friends and memorable acquaintances. God speed.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

To those of you that have contacted me and offered your condolences, I /my family thank you from the depths of our heart. Unfortunately we were afraid that this day was coming very soon. As the executor of Lanse's estate my main focus is on the well being of the dogs and following Lanse's wishes to the nth letter of the law..

There will be plenty of time to reflect and give him the proper eulogy he deserves. I do know he wanted to be buried next to all his beloved dogs out back behind the house. I will do my best to see that his wishes are met

RIP Lanse

Clint, MaryKent, Bon Mallari


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bon, God Bless You. Please know you and the rest of Lanse's loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Very Sorry to hear of the passing of Lanse he was a one of a kind! I will miss speaking to at the cattle ranch trials RIP my friend!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

The retriever game will miss Lanse Brown. Lanse was an asset to the retriever game & he had many outstanding accomplishments. Lanse was always kind to me & my family - he will be missed.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm going to miss Lanse. He welcomed me as a newcomer to field trials nearly 10 years ago and was supportive to me and other newbies to the sport over the years.He truly cared about the sport and the dogs especially. There will never be another like him.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the dogs are safe at the local shelter, and will be shipped to Dave Rorem in TX.ASAP..... until I get my instructions as to where they will be placed


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Godspeed, Lanse, you just found new grounds to train on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Prayers sent...RIP Lanse


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

In the last couple of years, whenever he saw me, despite his own many health problems, his first question was: how are you doing? Then he'd be off on a colorful diatribe about the health system, or lack of it, as well as praising those who cared for him (not to mention the same colorful accounts of recent--or long past-- dog-related occurrences!).

He was a man of tremendous intensity & passion. He will be missed.

Connie


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of his passing. Ran my first field trial against him and he was very welcoming.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I was blessed to call him friend. He'd call and ask how's Wilma doing and share a new drill to hone her with. He was champion of the amateur and shared all he had encouraging others. He loved his dogs most. His accomphment in trials will stand. Going miss him much! Godspeed Lanse Godspeed


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

A really fine person! He could swear like a drunken sailor, was not politically correct for he called it what it was. An original icon to this game, he helped develop the sport, the rules, and he knew dogs. He fought his cancer long and hard, but now he leaves a legacy that few can match. 
Thanks Lanse for your friendship, sage advice, and your magnanimous contribution to the Retriever sport. God has called you to the line!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

RIP Lanse, your accomplishments will probably never be equaled in the dog world. Sometimes you were complimentary and sometimes blasphemous of the decisions made regarding the sport but it can never be said that you didn't speak your mind. Godspeed to you Lanse.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Never a dull moment ! RIP Lance !!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

One of a kind. Funny, outspoken, love to tell stories, love the game, and loved his dogs. He had a passion for Field Trials. 
A story that related to me by someone who was there. He said Lanse went up to the fire that he had set to burn some trash. And noticed Lanse was not in a good mood. He watched as Lanse threw his *BLUE* ribbon into the fire. Lanse said so and so should of got first and so on. He was a credit to the game.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

He was a truly colorful and interesting man and wewill miss his presence at our events. Someone could easily write a book on Lanse. RIP Mr Brown.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

capflyfish said:


> He was a truly colorful and interesting man and wewill miss his presence at our events. *Someone could easily write a book on Lanse.* RIP Mr Brown.


Or at least reprint some of the great stuff from yesteryear about Lanse that appeared in RFTN...

Sorry for the loss of your friend, Bon - last time I saw him was at Jay Sweezey's memorial service, which I believe he'd come cross-country to attend.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I had the opportunity to train with Lanse in Alabama, and I had my first (and to this point only) judging assignment with Lanse.

Lanse had truly forgotten more about dog training than I could ever hope to know, but he treated me and my dog great. Except for some bad advice on staying at the Motel 6 in Troy, AL where the "commercial traffic" kept my dog up (and thus me) all night. We had a good laugh about that for sure. My only regret is that I never got back down there to soak up more knowledge.

Rest in peace, Lanse.


----------



## vintagegoldens (Oct 26, 2010)

I was introduced to Lanse when asked to help raise a singleton puppy for him. That spunky little black pup grew up in one of my litter of Golden pups. Lanse named him "Lee." When Lee earned placements in Derby and then Qual, Lanse sent me Lee's ribbons. I have them hanging here in my puppy room. I didn't stay in close contact with Lanse, but always enjoyed our conversations when he would call or stop by here.

Does anyone know where Lee is? He always has a place here if he needs it.

Anne McGuire
Vintage Goldens
Katy, TX


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

His thank you notes for judging were more than keepable. I have one on my desk that I have read from time to time. He was very gracious in his attention to anyone that gave to the sport. I liked his spunk and it feels good to have called him friend.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

vintagegoldens said:


> I was introduced to Lanse when asked to help raise a singleton puppy for him. That spunky little black pup grew up in one of my litter of Golden pups. Lanse named him "Lee." When Lee earned placements in Derby and then Qual, Lanse sent me Lee's ribbons. I have them hanging here in my puppy room. I didn't stay in close contact with Lanse, but always enjoyed our conversations when he would call or stop by here.
> 
> Does anyone know where Lee is? He always has a place here if he needs it.
> 
> ...



Lee will be at Rorem's until I can make provisions for him and the girls..they will taken care of and loved just like we did when he gave me Sophie...

Rookie Trainer: please clear your box so i can send you a PM..Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lanse will be missed by many. He loved his dogs and gave so much to the sport. I am glad I had the chance to meet him. I had run a trial down south and Ticket had absolutely smoked the 1st series of the open(she later blew up on the double land blind). Lanse was just so thrilled that "the little lady from Maine" had such a nice series. RIP.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

He was always so very gracious to me, whether on the phone or in person. It was always such a privilege to do work for him and to care for his dogs was a thrill. He remembered my father from long ago, that meant a lot to me-yet he still gave me respect for doing my own thing as well as supporting my business....he was always there are at odd moments in life. From meeting at trials to literally walking into the same hotel in SW Texas in the middle of the work week. I opened my book today and again directions to his place are STILL taped to the inside cover....HE taped them there himself years ago ...after another episode of being lost and he, Lanse having to come find me! Lanse, I will STILL keep those directions perhaps they will get me to heaven more direct. God Bless you....enjoy the new world


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Lanse's passion for the game and his love for his dogs was second to no one. His records and accomplishments will go down in the archives of field trial history, many of which will never be broken.
I met Lanse for the first time at a AM Trial that I was judging in Atlanta. I will never forget his positive comments and words of encouragement regarding the tests. He is the only person that has ever sent me a Thank You card for giving up my weekend to judge his dogs. I now have 3 of those that hang above my desk.
Now with his passing, I really feel honored to have been a Finalist in Montana back in June standing along side him after the Tenth. Rest In peace My Friend, Guns Up!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lanse Brown was a friend to me. I spoke with him last on November 10th. It was his birthday. The detailed plans he had in place for the future were formidable. The conversation went on a while, him speaking in a mind melting "stream of consciousness" and me the occasional "yep", "uh huh", "i wish i had been there". He was two months late in leaving Montana for Alabama. 

Lanse would have no part of anyone helping with his drive south. He planned to leave after his next doctor's appointment. Rest in peace my friend.

Bon and Mike, thanks for your hard work on behalf of Lanse's estate and his dogs.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

A true character of the sport. Could appear rough as a cob but had immaculate manners when he wanted to-first met him in the breakfast room at the Best Western in LaPlce at a Triple DQ years ago where he was holding court and I knew who he was instantly and had heard a lot of stories, so I sat and listened with some trepidation but he quickly won me over and for many years I enjoyed talking to him at trials. Intelligent obviously educated (probably eastern prep) always remembered people's names and he truly loved this strange sport that we do. The sport will miss him.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

All though I never met him...we shared a few pm's on rtf when my dad passed...him and dad had their differences but assumed there was a mutual respect between the two....he accomplished a lot in the game and sure he will be missed by many..rip Lance....Jim


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry I never met him. From what I've heard, I'm pretty sure I would have liked him fine! He once invited me via PM here, to come to Alabama for some training. At the time there was no way, but I'll always appreciate the interest in me and my dog that he offered to a stranger.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Lanse will be missed by many. He loved his dogs and gave so much to the sport. I am glad I had the chance to meet him. I had run a trial down south and Ticket had absolutely smoked the 1st series of the open(she later blew up on the double land blind). Lanse was just so thrilled that "the little lady from Maine" had such a nice series. RIP.


That is one of my fondest memories of Lanse. When I pulled in the gate at the Rogiers, with the intent of checking on the Little Lady from Maine, I met Lanse heading out. Not hi, how are you, nothing, he immediately launched into his enthusiastic telling of the Little Lady from Maine and her great first series. That is so Lanse like - instead of focusing on his own dogs and their performances, he was thrilled beyond words about Andy and Ticket's triumph.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

roseberry said:


> Lanse Brown was a friend to me. I spoke with him last on November 10th. It was his birthday. The detailed plans he had in place for the future were formidable. The conversation went on a while, him speaking in a mind melting "stream of consciousness" and me the occasional "yep", "uh huh", "i wish i had been there". He was two months late in leaving Montana for Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon and Mike, thanks for your hard work on behalf of Lanse's estate and his dogs.


Double thank you. All of us who cared for Lanse appreciate it.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

As everyone that was lucky enough to have known Lanse, knows, he was one of a kind. I was one of those lucky ones. Lanse & I had many great talks, not always about the dogs, but always about a subject that he was very passionate about. I always looked forward to his emails, even if I didn't always agree, we agreed to disagree. I will treasure the log cabin he had given me and cherish the memories, for I will always call him my friend. RIP and I Thank God that you are no longer in pain.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> View attachment 26271
> Never a dull moment ! RIP Lance !!


He had a stocking for every derby dog with some treats in it.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I feel fortunate to have met Lanse in recent years. His passion for the sport was obvious.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Never met the man, spoke with him for well over an hour. Bought a collection of out of print dog books from him. He drove a hard bargain. It was collection sold as set. "no cherry picking". Well I bought the books. After the price and method of payment was established, we had along conversation of dog training, his successes and his interest in my dogs and philosophy on training. I came away with wanting more from the master and knowing I had a conversation with a true student of the game. When you have that passion for something, greatness follows.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I met him maybe 15 years ago when I served as marshal at a trial in Prattville. Didn't cross paths with him too often but every time I did he was quick to ask how my Tollers were doing and did it calling them by name. He was the kind of person I'd just stand outside his circle of conversation and listen. He was both memorable and enjoyable.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Roseberry called and told me Lanse was gone to the Lord, I couldn't believe it, still can't and can't stop crying.
I loved that man, he will always be a Legend to me. He was always so generous with his wit and intellect to anyone that wanted to listen.
He also was generous with his time and properties to aspiring amateurs.

I will always remember him pulling up to the third series in the am at the Cattle Ranch, pouring rain, van door opens and out rolls Lanse and a cloud of smoke.
He was obviously in a lot of pain, went to the line and 2 whistled a very difficult water blind with a scented point. He immediately comes to me and said son
here is what you need to do on the blind. Just one of the many times he was more concerned about how his friends fared than himself.

Well my friend, I'm sad the good Lord took you, but glad he took your pain away. Rest in peace


----------



## charles O (Jun 29, 2014)

Lanse Brown was a mentor and a very good friend to me and tuff.He got us started in this game 4 years ago .Lanse was so generous with everything thing he had .He always wanted me to send him pictures of mine and tuffs hunts ,as he always said that is what it is all about .I could go on and on about Lanse as many of you know he was a special man .The retriever community lost a great man
.I'm proud to have been able to call him a friend. RIP.You will be missed dearly.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I would like to thank Bob and Ann Heise for stepping up and lending a hand in retrieving the dogs, they will be with the Johnson's in MT and not be going to Rorem's as originally thought..Also like to thank Sylvia McClure and John McCallie for their support of Lanse to the very end..

Also like to thank Lanse for introducing me to WD "Bill" Connor, and thank you to WD for being a valued friend, advisor, and mentor. I know the two of you had many campaigns together and you shared in each other's triumphs and heartbreaks, you both had your disagreements but you both shared the love of the game and the dogs with me

Knew that when I signed on to the job that I inherited some of his detractors, that came with the territory...What I didn't count on is that I inherited many of his friendships. It warms my heart to see and read all of your responses and respect and admiration for Lanse. For those on the other side of the fence I hope that this puts an end to the differences you may have had or at least puts them in their appropriate spot

There are many more people to thank and I will do so both publicly and privately at a later date


Some have inquired about any memorial service, but per his instructions there will be none. As he told me once " half the people would just show up to see if I was really gone " LOL typical Lanse...He didn't want any of you to cry over losing him, instead he wanted you to think about him from time to time and maybe laugh, maybe curse, but think about the good times...

Lanse wanted to be buried with his dogs surrounding him and I will do my best to see that that happens


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, man the stories. Seldom do I find someone to tell a story in such a compelling way. Started in the Field Trials about three years ago and met Lanse in Butte. First thing he did when I introduced myself was put his arm around me and tell me a story about the game. Not only did it teach me an important lesson(my first Qual.) but it was hilarious.

Thank you Lanse, RIP~


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

It just breaks my heart when I open a thread and learn that one of our RTF family members or their dogs have passed away. When I saw the subject line of this thread, the first thing that went through my mind was "Oh no, not Lanse".

RTF and the retriever world has lost yet another icon.

My sincere condolences to Lanse's family, his dogs and friends.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I would like to thank Bob and Ann Heise for stepping up and lending a hand in retrieving the dogs, they will be with the Johnson's in MT and not be going to Rorem's as originally thought..Also like to thank Sylvia McClure and John McCallie for their support of Lanse to the very end..
> 
> Also like to thank Lanse for introducing me to WD "Bill" Connor, and thank you to WD for being a valued friend, advisor, and mentor. I know the two of you had many campaigns together and you shared in each other's triumphs and heartbreaks, you both had your disagreements but you both shared the love of the game and the dogs with me
> 
> ...


My last communication with Lanse was by text message he expressed some level of despair that I had not heard before, he was down to 104 pounds and I think, ready to give up. I told him you can't quit now, how will we know where all the bodies are buried? I knew Lanse for 40 years, the last 20 have been the best, at least for me. He could be kind and he could be crude but he was always honest, sometimes brutally honest. We will all miss him for many reasons, some personal some social. I know his dogs will be well cared for which I am certain was among the most important things for him near the end.

For those who might wish to make a donation in his memory to a cause he supported Bon named the following 3 for me. Colorado State University School of Veterinary Medicine, Cornell University, and the MD Anderson Cancer center.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

I ran a Qual under Lanse back in 2012. During a gun change on the water marks, I knelt down next to my dog in the holding blind to scratch her ears. I looked up a few minutes later to see Lanse leaning on the blind, smiling down at us. He told me to keep it up, he does the same thing. Then we talked for a while. By the time we ran the setup, I forgot to be nervous. 
At the end of the trial, he called me over and invited me to Alabama for the winter. He brought me over to his van and took out a binder to show me an aerial photo of the water there. Then we talked about the dogs some more. It was a thrill for me to even talk to someone like him. 
Thanks for all that Lanse, I'll never forget it. RIP
Walt


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

RIP Lanse. Field trials just won't be quite the same without you - thanks for the memories (and entertainment!).
Diane


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been around him several times competing against him. On a couple of occasions I positioned myself near him in the gallery so I could listen to him as he was a living legend in my view. I always walked away laughing or saying "wow".

I ran in front of him on an Amateur land blind once, and as my dog was on his way back, he said "nice handling young man". I will remember that the rest of my life. Thank you sir.

My condolences to his family, friends, and to his dogs.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I had a feeling I shouldn't open this thread. Condolences to his family.

/Paul


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Who remembers Campfire Memories and the fake snow? And Lanse driving that big white van everywhere.

I considered Lanse a friend even though he used to tell people we were in the same class at Cornell (he was 1961, I was a few years behind him!). He was always kind to the "new people" - my first all age judging assignment was with Lanse - and he cared about being fair to the dogs more than anything. He could always make me laugh - I will miss him. We will all miss him.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

amm said:


> Who remembers Campfire Memories and the fake snow? And Lanse driving that big white van everywhere.
> 
> I considered Lanse a friend even though he used to tell people we were in the same class at Cornell (he was 1961, I was a few years behind him!). He was always kind to the "new people" - my first all age judging assignment was with Lanse - and he cared about being fair to the dogs more than anything. He could always make me laugh - I will miss him. We will all miss him.


Thats funny because Lanse told me he was Cornell class of 62, of course he might not have account for getting excused from school on more than one occasion..

and yes I remember Campfire Memories...I also have pictures of Lanse in those darn Coca Cola pants...and of course the Alabama state penitiary overalls....

Thanks for helping me reminisce


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Only ran into Lance a few times and enjoyed him. I also enjoyed watching his dogs at the Amateur Nationals.
We will be missing you Lanse.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

The more I think about it and the more I read, the more ticked off I get. Lanse had no business up and dying on us. I kept hoping we were going to get good enough to run all age stakes so I could hang around him more, but then he goes and pulls this stunt. Now who is going to coach us and encourage us and keep us laughing and blushing? Darn it, Lanse, I could pinch your head off. There are a lot of things we could look over cause Lanse was Lanse but this is over the top and completely unacceptable. 
Lanse, this calls for the ultimate in Southern womanhood's reprimands, designed to bring the toughest to their knees. Lanse, I'm not mad. I'm HURT.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

RIP old friend We will Miss You. I have the thank you letter he sent me after the National in Montana open on the desk in front of me as I write this . He was a friend for 35 years


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

I cherish my memories of Lanse. They are truly unique. He wrote me a letter of thanks about some things recently because he knew the end was near! That tells you a lot about a man!

I often wondered how he achieved so much. I always knew he had dog savvy with good dogs, but it was only in recent years that I learned his success to the end was due to strong effort, continual learning and self-improvement and importantly ability to focus on the essentials. He knew what he had to do to satisfy the judges. Historically, he was not a finesse handler, but he sure got the best out of his dogs. That's HUGE!

Lanse, you made a mark that will never be forgotten by me and many others!!

You are still with us!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

My view of someone where we had a friendship that started over 40 years ago. & I'll add some things I haven't seen mentioned that 
attest to his impact & who he was. This is the Lanse I knew. 

He took pride in his knowledge of the competitive dogs in the sport & his knowledge of their owners. They threw away the pattern when 
he was created, one of a kind, polished over the years. Super salesman (as someone close to him said "Anyone that can make a living 
selling pine needle incense has to be."), former stockbroker & businessman (the Coca Cola franchise in Kalispell, MT). Intelligent individual 
that appreciated the same in others. 

Beyond dogs, & they were not the majority of our conversations, we talked of many things: Politics, he was a fan of the writings of Thomas 
Sowell, business in general & many of the normal things that happen in life. The stories of his youthful ventures with recreational "stimulants" 
were truly hilarious. He was an East Coast person that managed to fit into the rural western lifestyle comfortably. For someone raised rural it 
was a pleasure to observe. 

His knowledge of the competitors of this sport, their ways & their dogs was legendary. He could have easily held the title of "Mr Hedda Hopper" 
though he only shared that knowledge with few that he trusted. One of the truly great amateurs of the sport, both for his training ability & the 
large number of very competitive dogs he ran. No co-Owners, no stud dogs, no puppy mills, he had a great concern about the sports drift away 
from the high integrity desired by the founders. A good friend of Augie & Louise Belmont. 

Over the last 25 years there was always one night reserved for dinner when we met at trials, he liked the "hole in the wall" establishments & 
most of the proprietors knew him by name. I probably enjoyed his company during that time for a couple of months total, a day to a week at 
a time. We trained in spots at times so secluded that the rancher, Lanse & the resident grizzlies were probably the only things that knew they 
existed, truly . I & my wife enjoyed those times I & we were the Brown's guests in their home. 

The ads for Rent-A-Handler & the Montana Pork Producers Association were his message toward the sports drift. As long as you weren't the 
target you had to admit they were really funny! It was not uncommon to have the phone ring midweek with Lanse on the other end & chit-chat 
for a couple of hours as he was heading for another trial. It finally got to the point in our conversations that I attained nearly equal time! 

Some things that happened to him in the sport meant a lot to him - if they don't appear in his eulogy they will remain unsaid. That's the Lanse 
I knew. 

I'm proud that he was my friend!

RIP, Lanse. I will miss you immensely, you were a breath of fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Marvin

You high-lighted some key things about Lanse that I wish I said! Thanks in memory of Lanse!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Lanse was one of the people that brightened up the endless hours spent waiting to run in this sport. You might not always see eye to eye, but you always knew where he stood and he always LISTENED to your view. Had the pleasure of judging with him a few times - once when he was very ill in a monsoon in Louisiana - think it rained 20" on us on Friday and Saturday.

I got married rather late in life to a woman that knew nothing about the "dog life". Brought her to her first field trial and that Friday we had lunch with Lanse and JJ Sweezy. Told her that when we were getting back in the truck to head back to the stake, it would be all downhill after that lunch.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> My view of someone where we had a friendship that started over 40 years ago. & I'll add some things I haven't seen mentioned that
> attest to his impact & who he was. This is the Lanse I knew.
> 
> He took pride in his knowledge of the competitive dogs in the sport & his knowledge of their owners. They threw away the pattern when
> ...


Marvin, thank you so much for that.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Marvin S. 
What a treasure we had. I miss him


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Being a hunter and hunt test participant only, I never met Lanse. I knew some of his reputation (some of the good and not so good) and accomplishments and I knew of his friendship with Bon and of Bon's admiration for him. To Bon and to everyone else who knew and cared for Lanse, my condolences. I'm glad to hear that his dogs will be well cared for. Bon you are doing the last best thing that you can do for him (faithfully serving as executor) and I salute you for that.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyone that's competitive in fieldtrials is climbing a neverlasting mountain and what I admired most about Lanse was the path he chose, that path was his own. He wasn't a follower, he wasn't political, he was a dog trainer and the most avid memory of Lanse besides the advice he instilled in me was his "do it yourself" attitude. No matter what others thought, he instilled in me "do what I felt was right for my dogs and myself and to never waver from that thought process." If you only knew how much I admired you and what you taught me...love ya buddy, and may we meet again someday! RIP, a true man of character, Jeff Evans


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

The one... the only! RIP
Jan & Peggy


----------

